# Review my Wordpress website



## ColeGauthier (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey guys!

Just wondering if you guys wanted to give a quick look at my website. Please note that it's still a work in progress since many pages aren't finished, such as the About Me page. I am working on the front page and making sure every image represents my style.

I used the theme Jphotolio with Wordpress. It looks and works great and it scales up to my 24" monitor and all the way down to my iPhone.

Gauthier Photography

Thanks for looking!


----------



## EONOnly (Mar 3, 2013)

Quite nice layout and very good photos. Are you going to run the blog on your site?


----------



## ColeGauthier (Mar 3, 2013)

EONOnly said:


> Quite nice layout and very good photos. Are you going to run the blog on your site?



Yes sir! That's the main reason I wanted to stick with Wordpress. I agree it a pretty nice layout for 40$, although it's quite a lot more for web hosting and domain name


----------



## Mully (Mar 3, 2013)

It ran very slow on my mac.....your site map link is broken.....has a nice look


----------



## ColeGauthier (Mar 3, 2013)

Mully said:


> It ran very slow on my mac.....your site map link is broken.....has a nice look



Thanks for the feedback! May I ask what parts of the site ran slow on your mac? I will be testing this site on Safari soon.


----------



## Mully (Mar 3, 2013)

It was all over slow so I only looked at part of it ...I was on Safari...../ could not get it to load on my iPad.


----------



## ColeGauthier (Mar 3, 2013)

Mully said:
			
		

> It was all over slow so I only looked at part of it ...I was on Safari...../ could not get it to load on my iPad.



This is strange because it loads fine on my iPhone and iPad mini. It's a tad sluggish on Safari though.


----------



## EONOnly (Mar 4, 2013)

ColeGauthier said:


> EONOnly said:
> 
> 
> > Quite nice layout and very good photos. Are you going to run the blog on your site?
> ...



Good for you  Let us know when you'll start blogging!


----------



## nightflowre (Mar 7, 2013)

ColeGauthier said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just wondering if you guys wanted to give a quick look at my website. Please note that it's still a work in progress since many pages aren't finished, such as the About Me page. I am working on the front page and making sure every image represents my style.
> 
> ...



Great site! All the best to you Gauthier!


----------



## ColeGauthier (Mar 7, 2013)

nightflowre said:


> ColeGauthier said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys!
> ...



Thank you sir! Same to you as well!


----------



## ShutterClick (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks great! Its very clean and easy to navigate.  Love your family photos and black and whites! Would you recommend Wordpress? I'm considering it for my new website/blog, I'm looking for something that is user friendly to navigate, I'm not versed on doing my own coding


----------



## ColeGauthier (Mar 7, 2013)

ShutterClick said:


> Looks great! Its very clean and easy to navigate.  Love your family photos and black and whites! Would you recommend Wordpress? I'm considering it for my new website/blog, I'm looking for something that is user friendly to navigate, I'm not versed on doing my own coding



Thank you! I would highly recommend Wordpress, there support and CMS is great! However, get a paid photography template, they usually run between 40-60$, you won't regret it. That's what I did. Check this site out Premium WordPress Themes, Web Templates, Mobile Themes | ThemeForest 
If you have a slightly bigger budget I would be looking at SquareSpace, though the only problem with them is if you start blogging you can't transfer over their data to Wordpress or any other blogging platform.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 7, 2013)

Great site and great photos! I wish I had the know how to do a wordpress site like that. I'm stuck using template sites like 4ormat.


----------



## ColeGauthier (Mar 8, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Great site and great photos! I wish I had the know how to do a wordpress site like that. I'm stuck using template sites like 4ormat.



It's very easy! All you is a good web host who will let you install Wordpress through the cpanel and then buy a premium theme. I would do yourself a big favor and learn some CSS and HTML. Learning PHP and Javascript will come with time if you experiment with the website files, since a website should always be evolving to something better


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 8, 2013)

ColeGauthier said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Great site and great photos! I wish I had the know how to do a wordpress site like that. I'm stuck using template sites like 4ormat.
> ...



I know a little CSS and HTML, I initially created my site with dreamweaver but it wasn't so great. 
I also have wordpress installed in my godaddy account I just never really found a good walkthrough.


----------



## ColeGauthier (Mar 8, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> ColeGauthier said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



I haven't found good walkthrough's either. I think I will make one for the forum in this section, so people can actually start making decent sites.


----------



## ShutterClick (Mar 18, 2013)

Great!! It has taken me forever to get on! Looks great, thanks for the tips! Much appreciated!


----------



## Judobreaker (Mar 20, 2013)

ColeGauthier said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Great site and great photos! I wish I had the know how to do a wordpress site like that. I'm stuck using template sites like 4ormat.
> ...




I'd rather spend my time out photographing instead of trying to evolve my website which is why I simply created a nice website that works well and will stick with that.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 20, 2013)

Judobreaker said:


> ColeGauthier said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



There's plenty of time to make a website.


----------



## Mully (Mar 20, 2013)

You might find this site useful in your quest ......W3Schools Online Web Tutorials


----------



## amolitor (Mar 20, 2013)

Do you have a plan for your blog?

There's very little on the internet that's lamer than a blog with 3 entries in it, all 2 years old. Photographers often blog about sessions they've had, which is at any rate content. You have to be pretty disciplined, though.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice!  Loads fast on my Mac


----------



## Judobreaker (Mar 20, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Judobreaker said:
> 
> 
> > ColeGauthier said:
> ...



True, but I don't feel the need to try and find improvements for a site of which I think it does exactly what I want.
I took my time creating my current website (I built it from scratch, no Wordpress or anything like it was used) so it would be good and I wouldn't have to change it a lot later.
It takes some time but it saves a lot of time later, and seeing as my main hobby is photography and not web development I like it that way. I'll keep the web development for my freelance jobs. ^^




amolitor said:


> Do you have a plan for your blog?
> 
> There's very little on the internet that's lamer than a blog with 3 entries in it, all 2 years old. Photographers often blog about sessions they've had, which is at any rate content. You have to be pretty disciplined, though.



I usually post every shoot I do.
Nothing too in-depth usually but just a small general background story and the photos. I only go in-depth if I feel like it and I think people will like to read it.
There's no extreme discipline needed for this, takes me about 5 minutes usually.


----------



## kokonut (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi,
I had a look on your website and I like the theme you bought. It is quite modern and it reminds me the Pinterest style. I have a couple of advice:
In the navigation I don't easily understand the point of the "Investement" so you may need to find another keyword to put ther in order to be obvious to the visitors.
I also advaice you to change the permalinks and make the user frindly. You can do that my settings > permalinks > custom permalinks.
I also advice you to connect your site to your pinterest account, next to FB and Twitter.
I hope that helps you.


----------



## kokonut (Apr 2, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Do you have a plan for your blog?
> 
> There's very little on the internet that's lamer than a blog with 3 entries in it, all 2 years old. Photographers often blog about sessions they've had, which is at any rate content. You have to be pretty disciplined, though.



Blogging is a great way to show that you are expert in your field and earn some visibility on the web. It helps your site ranks well in search results!
But I agree you need to be disciplined!


----------

